# when you grow up?



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey everyone what do you want to be when you grow up? reason?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 11, 2009)

a fireman


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

i wanna be a vet because i love animals and being able to save and look after them would be a great profession


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jul 11, 2009)

a vet prob coz i love animals yer it kinda says it in my name.

i was talking to mum the other day about it we are thinking about what type like an all rounder, reptile vet thingo, native animal vet or like domestic animals type of thing.

I might have a look into the native animals area and am at the moment looking up info on being a wildlife carer. if anyone knows of a good site please let me know


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 11, 2009)

Growing Up is SOO Overrated !


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

i have been thinking about that too
you have to think about the demand
for each one.


----------



## jack (Jul 11, 2009)

palaeontologist


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 11, 2009)

an axe murderer


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 11, 2009)

herpatoligest and photographer


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 11, 2009)

Either a vet or scientist. 

Vet: I have a passion for animals and it would make me feel good to save their lives.
Scientist. I believe it would be fun and great knoledeg could be obtained it would be great to change the world. I.E cure cancer or find renuable energy that is effictive.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 11, 2009)

i dont wanna grow up! but if i had 2 id be a photograper of herps.


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

lol no one wants to grow up but it's a fact of life.


----------



## Bob2 (Jul 11, 2009)

An adult


----------



## stretch101 (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^ haha, growin up SUCKS...


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 11, 2009)

a toilet cleaner


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

oook good luck with that


----------



## boxhead (Jul 11, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:ME:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jul 11, 2009)

miner m8 works not too hard and good coin in it


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jul 11, 2009)

and a large herp breeder.


----------



## euphorion (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm never going to grow up.

YOU CAN'T MAKE ME!


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

lol, well good luck to everyone on achieving what they want to be (evenn the axe murderers lol )


----------



## warren63 (Jul 11, 2009)

i want to be an illegal exotic reptile importer


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jul 11, 2009)

when my brother was little he wanted to be a fire engine.


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

lol when i was little i wanted to be a ballerina  well i guess a gymnast is as close as im gonna get


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 11, 2009)

A spray tan applicator


----------



## miley_take (Jul 11, 2009)

Taller...


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

miley_take said:


> Taller...


i have the same intentions !!


----------



## bongie555 (Jul 11, 2009)

a 90 million dollar lotto winner....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jul 11, 2009)

Will hopefully be a Custom's officer by the end of the year..but I haven't grown up yet.


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Will hopefully be a Custom's officer by the end of the year..but I haven't grown up yet.


oh wow thats great! good luck!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 11, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Will hopefully be a Custom's officer by the end of the year..but I haven't grown up yet.



My nephew is a customs officer....I think he finds it interesting..


----------



## Lozza (Jul 11, 2009)

a porn star :lol:

nah seriously though I'm gonna be a science teacher soon lol how boring...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 11, 2009)

The following  :

*Photographer

*Vet

*Animal Rights Activist

*Co-owner of a Reptile shelter

*Dog, Cat, Bird and Fish breeder.

and I will breed the following reptiles :lol: ....


*Jungles

*Bredlis

*Olives

*Scrubbies

*Spotteds

*Darwins

and more


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> The following  :
> 
> *Photographer
> 
> ...


wow that would be awesome
you areprobably doing half of that stuff already


----------



## ravan (Jul 11, 2009)

alive?


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually I'm already grown up and I never became an axe murderer.........but I became a wife, mum and grandma, and now I'm retired....I like being retired most of all, every day is a holiday.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 11, 2009)

lozza said:


> a porn star :lol:
> 
> nah seriously though I'm gonna be a science teacher soon lol how boring...



I was gonna say porn star....but a grannie porn star would be a bit ikky....actually I think being a porn star would be a bit ikky anyway....


----------



## Lozza (Jul 11, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I was gonna say porn star....but a grannie porn star would be a bit ikky....actually I think being a porn star would be a bit ikky anyway....



LOL sure would! 
I wish I could be retired already though


----------



## spongebob (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm grown up. Can I go in reverse now?


----------



## method (Jul 11, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I was gonna say porn star....but a grannie porn star would be a bit ikky....actually I think being a porn star would be a bit ikky anyway....


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2009)

debt free?


----------



## snake_lover (Jul 12, 2009)

i refuse to grow up hehehehe to much responsibilty which is somthin i lack and neva wish to gain =P


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 12, 2009)

pseudechis4740 said:


> A spray tan applicator



very specific. i like it


----------



## Khagan (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think i'll ever grow up because i act too immature =p.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jul 12, 2009)

a waxer for women that want brazilians


----------



## jack1 (Jul 12, 2009)

electrical engineer


----------



## TheDarkRose (Jul 12, 2009)

funeral director and mortuary assistant. I'm already working there though, still training


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 12, 2009)

that's awesome guys!
gooood luck


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 12, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I was gonna say porn star....but a grannie porn star would be a bit ikky....actually I think being a porn star would be a bit ikky anyway....



dont write yourself off so easy there im sure youd make a wonderful porn star....... would you do private shows   

i hate the fact im not a kid anymore but i love the fact im old enough to own firearms and herps.

a career in either of those would be great 


reptile photographer or t.v. show host 
reptile specialising zoo keeper 
professional breeder (specifically coorabaree frogs)
reptile park owner (cbd location)

professional hunter happily to settle for hunting as a hobby tho
porn star gynacologist the missus said i couldnt do that tho so now its like forbidden fruit 

my dream is to get coorbaree frogs on licence.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 12, 2009)

i wanna be a CAD drawer, and why because i love to draw stuff on the comp and i can sit on my *** all day at the comp. lol


----------



## JasonL (Jul 12, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> P
> 
> my dream is to get coorbaree frogs on licence.



First step would be to spell Corroboree Frog correctly.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

spongebob said:


> I'm grown up. Can I go in reverse now?




Oh don't worry, you'll soon go into a second and then third childhood....lol...and you'll love it, much more fun than the first time around.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Hooglabah.....from my age, looking at a 21yr old.....trust me, you're still a KID....but then at 58 I'm still looked upon as at kid by my 98 year old father...lol Age is all in the mind.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah it would be a help if i could spell Corroboree right wouldnt it  

i speel rellie wel liek dunt ei


----------



## NIC77 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd like to have more money than sence.........


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

NIC77 said:


> I'd like to have more money than sence.........



No one ever has enough money. No matter what material things we get, and think we'll be satisfied with, before long, we find other things we want.....that's just life....


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jul 12, 2009)

oh i also want to be an artist or a dancer.........................already started both these


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

When you're a teenager/ young adult, the world is at your feet......you can be anything you want to be.....all you have to do is have the determination and courage to go for it. Don't let ANYONE tell you that what you want isn't possible. Dare to dream and make those dreams come true......

My sister was in her 60s when she went to university full time......age is no restriction on what you want to achieve.


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 12, 2009)

most of my friends want to be actresses and interior designers. there is nothing wrong with this but its great that there is a variety here!


----------



## Snakes_About (Jul 12, 2009)

.....


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 12, 2009)

When I grow up I want to work in a call center T.T


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

Ummm a world champ downhiller, because downhill is da best!!
Reptile vet, not many around and i love reptiles 2 death
Reptile breeder, to become a very big reptile breeder.
I hope i havent missed anything but i hope i can become 1 of these!


----------



## Sarah24 (Jul 12, 2009)

well im already a vet nurse....but i wanna study and become a proper vet...lol


----------



## Sarah24 (Jul 12, 2009)

orrr....if i can get thru....i wanna be a pro slalom/giant slalom skier


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

DAncing? REally, i got bored of it. But i am gettting dragged out tonite to go watch it.


----------



## snakekid666 (Jul 12, 2009)

i wanna be a herpetologist. you all should know what that is


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 12, 2009)

At close to 40, I have no idea what I want to be......8)....take note kids!  Life is so full of twists & turns it's hard to know what you're going to be dealt with. Enjoy every moment!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

If you don't think you'll be able to do all the things you want to as a career, then get involved with those things in a voluntary way, or as a hobby, at least that way you can still get fun out of the things you are interested in.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 12, 2009)

I got involved in body painting at a young age......best decision I EVER made!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Once when I was very little and mum was asleep in a chair, I got her lipstick and put it on her....mmmm, I knew then I'd never become a makeup artist...lol....it was all over her face....I don't think she was very impressed.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 12, 2009)

I only want to be one thing.....
Young again


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

gman78 said:


> I only want to be one thing.....
> Young again




Define....young ???

It's funny, when kids are young they can't wait to get older, but once they get older, they want to do all they can to be young again. 

Personally, I wouldn't want to be any other age than what I am.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 12, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> a waxer for women that want brazilians


 
Yep i could handle that too.....maybe we could go into businesss together, but i bags all the hot chicks and you can have the rest 


donks


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 13, 2009)

I want to study Equine Science, become an equine vet or nutritionalist
OOOOH and I also want to event 3* but that depends lol
A farrier is pretty good, again horses. But you think about it, they make $90-$150 per horse, can be independent, therefore no boss(lol), my farrier does about 20+ horses a day and majority of them are like horse studs getting them all done at once 
So let's think... okay so let's say 20x$110=$2,200
Not to bad hey, $2,200 a day, you work whatever suits you and the other person & you're allowed to charge a bit extra for travel 
lol
yep I think Farrier


----------



## dscot60 (Jul 13, 2009)

i wanna either becom a herpetoligist, documentor or reptiles and other animals and large breeder


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 13, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> i wanna be a vet because i love animals and being able to save and look after them would be a great profession


 me 2 i've wanted to be a vet for ages, but if not that i wanna run a place like SR


WIll


----------



## jacorin (Jul 13, 2009)

wen i grows up,i wanna be a policeman or a fireman or a soldier or a spaceman or a really rich man who doesnt have to work if i dont wanna


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Grow Up*

When I grow up I want obe a repsonsible adult and own my own big house in a nice street in a nice suburb. Probably have 3 kids, coach junior footy, have a reptile collection, own several firearms and shoot feral animals and targets.

I'd like to have a really nice car and a dog and a cat.

I'd like to able to walk around a lake every night and drink fine bottles of plonk and generally really enjoying my new house.

As far as a job is concerned, well anything that does'nt give me the shts is fine.

My family can't wait until I grow up. They'll probably expect me to leave home.:lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 13, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Growing Up is SOO Overrated !



Awww c'mon. You had your turn at being excited about growing up, gotta let them have it.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 13, 2009)

when I grow up, i'll wanna be a kid again!!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 13, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> when I grow up, i'll wanna be a kid again!!!!!!



You'll never grow up and you are a kid...lol


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 13, 2009)

defo a porn star.... 

as kevin seconds from 7 seconds once said:

"im gona stay young until i die"


----------



## warren63 (Jul 13, 2009)

gee no one seems to want to be happy and healthy when they grow up ??


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 13, 2009)

Filthy rich so I can rule the world. muwhahahaha


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jul 13, 2009)

snake_lover said:


> i refuse to grow up hehehehe to much responsibilty which is somthin i lack and neva wish to gain =P


 
dont worry, you wouldn't be the only grown up to lack responsibility.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 13, 2009)

warren63 said:


> gee no one seems to want to be happy and healthy when they grow up ??




whats the point of being healthy.....you're gonna die anyway....you'll either be a healthy corpse or a sick one.....outcome will be the same....happy.....yeah, good to be happy...


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 14, 2009)

i wouldnt mind takeing over the world and ruleing it with an iron fist .........


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 15, 2009)

willia6 said:


> me 2 i've wanted to be a vet for ages, but if not that i wanna run a place like SR
> 
> 
> WIll



i decided a few months ago when i started getting more and more animals. now they just can't seem to stop coming and all i wanna do is look after them


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 15, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Awww c'mon. You had your turn at being excited about growing up, gotta let them have it.


i agree, thank you
it really depends how you think about growing up...


----------



## everlong526 (Jul 16, 2009)

My one dream job has already come true.

Professional box to shelf technician!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd love to be a kid again but born to one of my two boys. My god wouldn't I love to pay them back for all the sleepless nights they've given me over the years! lol Just thought, I can do that as I get older can't I? hehehehehehe!!!!!!!

cheers
Joy


----------



## grizz (Jul 18, 2009)

I've heard that an Industrial Technology teacher would be an awesome profession... And I can, I mean would make enclosures, rodent racks and other interesting foriegn orders as I went. And think of the Holidays!


----------



## Andrais (Jul 18, 2009)

I want to be a herptologist 
I would also like to breed most of australian's pythons and some lizards, and run a reptile enclosure company. I guess im stealing URS's business idea, but hey, u gota dream big


----------

